# Roof Repair



## Ctcpp2015 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey guys I just want to get some information on roof repairs. My company received a work order to repair a hole in the roof of a home. We have never done such a thing before. Are there HUD requirement for patching a hole in a roof? What does the process look like? Any wisdom on the subject would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

If you don't know what to do, don't do it. :vs_no_no_no:

Have a professional take care of it for you. If the work order doesn't pay enough, well......kick it back


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Agreed. Define "patch"? Are they wanting a tarp, or a full-on fix the hole and shingle it back up?

Echoing above, someone will be living there (maybe) if you don't know for sure what to do, pass it up- you will be liable for the work and/or damages that might result from it not being done right.


----------



## Ctcpp2015 (Dec 12, 2015)

Our work order only said to "Repair Hole In Roof" Thats it for $150.00 I take it as they want a temporary fix, for they are only paying out $150.00. Im going to contact the work order agent today if they are open. 

-- Lets say they want up to a temporary fix is there a HUD required way todo that?

--- Is there a HUD required way to permanently Fix it.

-----------------------------------Note this is a HUD HOME


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ctcpp2015 said:


> Our work order only said to "Repair Hole In Roof" Thats it for $150.00 I take it as they want a temporary fix, for they are only paying out $150.00. Im going to contact the work order agent today if they are open.
> 
> -- Lets say they want up to a temporary fix is there a HUD required way todo that?
> 
> ...


I don't get my ladder off the truck for less than $300.00 to bid. No way we can "fix" anything for 150.00. 

Our bare minimum tarp price is $600.00. We never drop below that. 

Two things stand out here. 

1. You are working for a low ball client and this is not your bid. 

2. You really need to sift through the pages of this site and gain some knowledge. 

Many of us have written field procedures for our subs in the field. Did this company not send you a new hire packet that included procedure?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry but $150.00 would just about cover me climbing up the ladder. Anything else would be more. lol


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Ctcpp2015 said:


> Our work order only said to "Repair Hole In Roof" Thats it for $150.00 I take it as they want a temporary fix, for they are only paying out $150.00. Im going to contact the work order agent today if they are open.
> 
> -- Lets say they want up to a temporary fix is there a HUD required way todo that?
> 
> ...


1. HUD is paying for and expecting a permanent fix. 
2. The mill that took the other 80% of the bid approval is only expecting 'passable' photos from you. 
Regardless, both HUD & the order mill intend to hold you 100% responsible for all present and future liability concerning the repairs.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> 1. HUD is paying for and expecting a permanent fix.
> 2. The mill that took the other 80% of the bid approval is only expecting 'passable' photos from you.
> Regardless, both HUD & the order mill intend to hold you 100% responsible for all present and future liability concerning the repairs.


X2



Say you did this $150 tar patch or shingle shuffle last month in Missouri.
12" of rain in three days and there is interior damage.
Client goes after Regional for oh $8500 since they invoiced $1200 to fix the roof, and the order did say "fix".
Client passes the bill onto you. You have $4600 in open invoices they sweep off the table. They've made plenty off of you in the past, and if you suck it up they'll make more off of you in the future, so they'll get their money.
You likely got this order because
a-the sub that bid it is no longer with them.
b-they cut the bid and the original sub won't do it.

Nationals and Regionals lurk here like roaches. They perch on their branch and listen plenty but they rarely speak up or dispute.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Like everyone else here said, you should pass. 

- Don't know what is expected? Pass.
- Don't know how to do it and want quick info to complete it? Pass.
- Don't know how much something should REALLY pay? Pass.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Ctcpp2015 said:


> Our work order only said to "Repair Hole In Roof" Thats it for $150.00 I take it as they want a temporary fix, for they are only paying out $150.00. Im going to contact the work order agent today if they are open.
> 
> -- Lets say they want up to a temporary fix is there a HUD required way todo that?
> 
> ...


In years gone past, I have fixed roofs for HUD homes. These roofs were listed as city violations. In my case, they were permanent repairs because the code officers wouldn't drop the violation otherwise. So, with that being said, don't trust any regional handing you $150 to "temporarily" fix the roof. Temporary is a tarp. You need to know exactly why the roof needs repair. If this is someone else bid, you don't know what you don't know.

On a side note, this whole thing is just an insult and a joke. $150 won't get you a CL meth head, let alone a pro who knows what they are doing.

I no longer give estimates for roof repairs. $375 gets you up to one bundle of shingles and up to 4 hours of my time and misc nails, geocel, etc. This is for a tail light warranty. $500 gets you the same thing with a 30 warranty. That's it. You want a longer warranty? Then you're getting a full replacement. EPDM or other types of roofing materials are more expensive.

Short answer is kick it back. Ain't no money in $150 roof repairs........ Hell, there isn't any money in $150 tarp either.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Pass Pass Pass!!! Don't get caught up with those guys.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

150 to fix a hole? i have a bad back takes me 3 hours to climb up then roll over on roof i need better compensation. sounds like you should stay away from this job since your not sure what's going on or you'll be tumbling down fast.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like Cyprexx


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

I say you go call for your nearest HUD listing broker/professional. In that way he can advice you on what to do.


----------

